# Your Username.



## brisr949 (Jun 7, 2020)

Theres probably been a couple of these before but i guess quite a few of us have joined since then.
So is there a story behind your username or just a simple reason why you picked it.

Mine is just my Bristol Rovers supporters club tag. I didn't pick it, it was just given on joining 18 years ago, but i liked it and have used it for forums and online games ever since.


----------



## ColinUK (Jun 7, 2020)

I tend to use Actorvist elsewhere because I used to be a professional thesp and am quite political.  Here I wanted to use my name so that I “own” my diagnosis.


----------



## MrDaibetes (Jun 7, 2020)

I have type one diabetes & as a welsh person with the name David some people call me Dai. I thought it was fitting to change the D*ia*betes (IA in Diabetes) around.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2020)

Erm, I'm a Northerner


----------



## Lanny (Jun 7, 2020)

Mine is a nickname name I chose when I was 12 & it’s what my family & friends call me. AND, most importantly, how I think of myself!

My family were the first Chinese people to move into my hometown, back in the day, & people weren’t used to most Chinese having two first names: One part being the individual’s own name that’s not shared; the other part that’s shared by your siblings denoting you’re all from the same generation! Family’s can be SO large that older siblings can have children of their own by the time the youngest siblings are born! It’s a practical way to tell straight off who are siblings & who are not within the family: some of my nephews are only a few years younger than me; I’m number 7 of 9 siblings & my nephews are my eldest, no. 1 of 9, brother’s sons!

People kept calling us by only the first part of our first names, which in our family just happened to be the unique part that’s not shared: not always the case & either way round dosen’t matter! My two younger siblings & I got tired of it, when I was 12, & the three of us decided to come up with nicknames of our own. In my case I always felt being called half a name made me feel like half a person: my siblings didn’t like their first half of their names as it just didn’t sound right without the other part!

So, from then all three of us became known by names we were all happy with as we chose them ourselves!


----------



## grovesy (Jun 7, 2020)

Sort of nickname.


----------



## Robin (Jun 7, 2020)

When I joined the forum, I’d been reading posts for a while, and everyone seemed to have really clever nicknames. I spent ages trying to think of something, and failed, so used my real first name in the end, figuring it was odd enough to be mistaken for a nickname anyway (oops, cat’s out of the bag now).


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 7, 2020)

Too many people use their full, RL, "proper" name online. I've been in a few Zoom socials recently; and they're packed with full-names.
And there's those who find it weird if you don't use your RL "real" name.
Having said that, I don't admit to how close mine is to my RL "real" name.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 7, 2020)

I use a pump and my name is Sue


----------



## stephknits (Jun 7, 2020)

And to follow on from @Pumper_Sue , I knit and my name is Steph!  I too struggled like @Robin but went with the obvious in the end.


----------



## eggyg (Jun 7, 2020)

Mine is a nickname I acquired over 20 years. I joined a travel firm and had to have a three letter log in to access the system. Most folks went with their initials but my parents were obviously too poor and I don’t have a middle name. After much thought ( 5 mins,  as they were pressurising me) I went with my initials,EG, but added an extra G. EGG! If only I knew I would still be getting called this 21 years later! I got Egg, Eggy, Egg on Legs, Eggy Bread. Even my kids jokingly call me Eggy. It followed me to other jobs as travel is a very incestuous business and I ended up working with former colleagues who told my new colleagues my nickname! I’m a legend in my own lunchtime! I have a close group of friends from those early days who only call me Egg/Eggy, I think they’ve forgotten my real name!  
@Robin I never guessed that was your real name, I thought it was because you loved birds!


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 7, 2020)

Someone started calling me Kaylz when I was at high school, I have other names like Kaz, Spud (nickname my mum and grandad call me) so had a few to choose from xx


----------



## Bloden (Jun 7, 2020)

As a lot of you already know, Bloden is one of my dogs (not my avatar, btw. That’s Gwennie). It’s pronounced Blorden, not Blowden - she hates it when people get it wrong!  It means little flower in Welsh (hubby chose it, cos she ain’t little and doesn’t smell like a flower, is what he always says).

Spud! @Kaylz Why on earth?!


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 7, 2020)

In a similar vein to Bloden, mine is just a combination of my first 3 horses.... Rebel, Rascal (and he is!) and Cora their mother.
@Lanny. Love your explanation and now feel much more educated as regards oriental naming... didn't think I would be learning something cultural this morning..... Still curious how you came up with Lanny though.... what was the inspiration for it.... did you just start with a letter and build on it or perhaps know someone called Annie and added an L at the front?


----------



## Lanny (Jun 7, 2020)

Nothing exciting or too taxing: my fist half of my first name is Lan, meaning orchid: my sisters are named after flowers, which is a very common theme in girl names; never really felt like a flower, never mind the delicate orchid, & just added an n & a y! And “Ta Da!” I was truly born, as it were! Lanny FEELS like me!


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 7, 2020)

Lanny said:


> Nothing exciting or too taxing: my fist half of my first name is Lan, meaning orchid: my sisters are named after flowers, which is a very common theme in girl names; never really felt like a flower, never mind the delicate orchid, & just added an n & a y! And “Ta Da!” I was truly born, as it were! Lanny FEELS like me!


So pleased I asked as the explanation is even more interesting. I love that you are named after a flower and Lanny definitely sounds better than Orchy!


----------



## Amigo (Jun 7, 2020)

‘Amigo’ just because when I joined newly diagnosed, I wanted to be a friend and receive friendship from people who understood diabetes


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 7, 2020)

Stitch is my favourite Disney character


----------



## brisr949 (Jun 7, 2020)

I didn't think i would learn something interesting through this, love that story @Lanny


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jun 7, 2020)

I'm a big fan of E. M. Forster and my name is a character from one of his books.


----------



## KARNAK (Jun 7, 2020)

The Avatar portrays the temple of Karnak in Egypt which my son designed, but its far from the truth. Many moons ago when I set up my vehicle repair business I was at a loss what to call it, so the wife and kids came up with the name Karnak, I said why I am definitely not related to an Egyptian?. I was asked what vehicles are you working on I said apart from servicing vehicles with problems what we in the trade call money earners. Ex wifey says what's wrong with them? don`t know until I get them into the workshop? until then they`re knackered, hence the name Karnak knackered cars, but it worked a treat.


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 7, 2020)

Bloden said:


> Spud! @Kaylz Why on earth?!


I just asked my mum and she doesn't even remember how it came about! I'd like to think it's something to do with the fact my grandad did the tatties and I'd often go under the machine and get the tatties that it hadn't been able to pick up, could also have used pet as my grandad still calls me that to this day! xx


----------



## Flower (Jun 7, 2020)

My Dad used to call  me Little Flower so I ditched the Little and kept the Flower. 

Oh @KARNAK  I always imagine a Pharoah in a gold coat sitting in a temple when I see your avatar, now I've got the image of a breakers yard full of knackered cars!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2020)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I'm a big fan of E. M. Forster and my name is a character from one of his books.


I always picture Helena Bonham Carter when I see your name!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2020)

KARNAK said:


> The Avatar portrays the temple of Karnak in Egypt which my son designed, but its far from the truth. Many moons ago when I set up my vehicle repair business I was at a loss what to call it, so the wife and kids came up with the name Karnak, I said why I am definitely not related to an Egyptian?. I was asked what vehicles are you working on I said apart from servicing vehicles with problems what we in the trade call money earners. Ex wifey says what's wrong with them? don`t know until I get them into the workshop? until then they`re knackered, hence the name Karnak knackered cars, but it worked a treat.


And I always thought this was you 

Name: Karnak of house Karnak
Race: Klingon
Home: Qo'noS
Allegiance: Himself 







__





						NationStates | Dispatch | Star trek RP
					






					www.nationstates.net


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 7, 2020)

@KARNAK Ted, just how old are you if your son designed the Temple of Karnak!!.... no wonder bits of you keep falling off!


----------



## trophywench (Jun 7, 2020)

rebrascora said:


> @KARNAK Ted, just how old are you if your son designed the Temple of Karnak!!.... no wonder bits of you keep falling off!



I read it like that too - then soon realised that Karnak when he said that - meant his son designed the Avatar !!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jun 7, 2020)

Northerner said:


> I always picture Helena Bonham Carter when I see your name!


My hair looks more like Bellatrix LeStrange


----------



## eggyg (Jun 7, 2020)

Northerner said:


> And I always thought this was you
> 
> Name: Karnak of house Karnak
> Race: Klingon
> ...


That went right over my head!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2020)

eggyg said:


> That went right over my head!


You need to seriously upgrade your knowledge of the interplanetary threats we all face


----------



## Sparkle (Jun 7, 2020)

Northerner said:


> I always picture Helena Bonham Carter when I see your name!


Absolutely love that film!
 Mine is simple, I like sparkly things


----------



## eggyg (Jun 7, 2020)

Northerner said:


> You need to seriously upgrade your knowledge of the interplanetary threats we all face


I’m on it now!


----------



## KARNAK (Jun 7, 2020)

You guys make me smile so loudly thankyou. Spaceship is ready to go fuelled by the water from the river Nile. Anyone want to buy a car? @stephknits I`ve got a nice yellow Ferrari Reliant Robin incase you are interested? no gears needed auto cock reverse is a (bit) extra but can be done in 10 years you should be free of your big D by then. Better trotter orf now Rodneys on one.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Jun 7, 2020)

Hepato-pancreato-billiary surgery was the name of the department i was admitted to. After my surgery i became a type 3c diabetic. So thought it appropiate to call myself hepato-pancreato as a reminder of where and  why i am a type 3c diabetic.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 7, 2020)

Mine was the name I'd chosen for our family diabetes blog. Shameless self promotion!

I chose it because I liked the double meaning the everyday 'normal' ordinaryness of BG variations, and also their every day grinding relentless nature. But mostly because it was available on the blogging platform


----------



## trophywench (Jun 8, 2020)

I like your User name, cos it's easy to shorten to EDUAD.


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 10, 2020)

I use MikeyB because that’s who I am. I use the same name on the pancreatitis forum. There’s no art to it, it’s just hiding your identity in plain sight. On the pancreatitis forum my avatar is a photo of me, working out that I don’t know anyone with pancreatitis, but there’s plenty of diabetics I know.

A cursory search should reveal my full name. I used to be a GP, but where? I’m no longer on the GMC list. I used to be a magistrate, but where? I used to be chairman of a cricket club in the Lancashire League, but where?

There’s a nice game to play during lockdown.


----------



## Bexlee (Jun 10, 2020)

I was a bit stuck as to etiquette of names as I’d never been on a forum before .....nor Facebook or instagram! (Still not!) and as didn’t want to use real name I picked the name my godson calls me.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jun 10, 2020)

I'm "Eddy Edson of EdCorp Inc" on any web site which requires me to give a name. Because I wished I'd been called Eddy when I was a kid. 

Also, because I was actually named after Prince Andrew, which is unfortunate.

Having been thieved of $20K by an identity thief I'm sensitive about using RL name, even where it probably doesn't matter.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 10, 2020)

My nephew has the same real first name, Eddy, called Drew when he was tiny but his dad changed it to Dribble very soon LOL  Never held him back programming eg Sumitomo Bank's dealing room computer systems either in London or Sydney, far as I'm aware.  Still lives happily in Oz same as his surviving parent and younger sister.


----------



## Pine Marten (Jun 10, 2020)

Interesting stories! I am Pine Marten on another (unrelated to D) forum I used to frequent and it just migrated over here. I like the idea of having a first name and a surname


----------



## Lanny (Jun 10, 2020)

Pine Marten said:


> Interesting stories! I am Pine Marten on another (unrelated to D) forum I used to frequent and it just migrated over here. I like the idea of having a first name and a surname


I thought it was the mammal you called yourself after: a weasel with a bushy tail & dark brown coat! A Pine Marten the animal that Lyra’s daemon took the form of most often in Philip Pullman’s “His Dark Materials”.


----------



## zuludog (Jun 10, 2020)

We have a German Wire Haired Pointer called Zulu - that's the name the breeder had already given him when we chose him

Well actually my wife chose him
We'd agreed to get a dog and I came home one afternoon to be presented with a fait accomplis in the form of a GWHP puppy


----------



## Pine Marten (Jun 10, 2020)

Lanny said:


> I thought it was the mammal you called yourself after: a weasel with a bushy tail & dark brown coat! A Pine Marten the animal that Lyra’s daemon took the form of most often in Philip Pullman’s “His Dark Materials”.


Indeed it is - nothing to do with Lyra, I just like the little creatures! I sometimes use this first avatar, or the other one for Christmas time:


----------



## Sparkle (Jun 10, 2020)

My son's real name is Edward and he gets called Ed or Eddy by most people.  I don't use my name because I had a very unpleasant experience when I used to have a website. Someone found me on facebook despite what I thought was very tight security and I had some extremely unpleasant messages and threats, even after I blocked them. It was several years ago and I don't use my real name on any forums or facebook.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 11, 2020)

Sorry to hear that @Sparkle


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Jun 11, 2020)

I’ve never used my real name as a username online as my interests often vary considerably but there have been a few related ones over the years. This one is because our then dog (a rescued black lab) was nicknamed the bear and he always came with us. Sadly he’s been gone for 18 months now.


----------



## PaulG (Jun 11, 2020)

Appologies for going off at a tangent but I used to frequent an American website called Metalmeet. Principally a sheet metal workers heaven.
The system on there (and other USA sites I assume) is that you could call yourself what you liked, even Latefordinner, but you were expected to sign your post at the end. You were politely reminded if as a newcomer you didn't. This was so that anyone who replied to your post in particular could start the reply with, Hi Fred/Dick/Chuck/Pete etc. I was building a car at the time and learning about Engish Wheels and my site name was Seven, but I always signed off as Paul G. It seemed friendly and polite, and I still do it on most of the sites I go on.

Paul G


----------



## Ditto (Jun 11, 2020)

I got called Ditto by my first forum, a Spike/Buffy forum back in the day. Completely new to the 'net I didn't know what I was doing and the form asked for my name and a username and I thought I can't be bothered with that so I put Janet in one box and Janet in the next box. Forum called me Ditto. Made me laugh. 

This is a most interesting thread.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 11, 2020)

I had my details used by at least one company that I applied for work with, on line. For spam adverts (Asian date anyone) and cons. Pos. used themselves, as well as put on a list and sold on.

I think people go with what their early experiences are online, along with their own expectations. "Real" name vs nickname/online name.


----------



## chaoticcar (Jun 12, 2020)

My user name is cos it's what it says on the box ! My latest disaster was to drop my hearing aid in the fire
 Carol


----------



## PaulG (Jun 12, 2020)

chaoticcar said:


> My user name is cos it's what it says on the box ! My latest disaster was to drop my hearing aid in the fire
> Carol



SORRY TO HEAR THAT


----------



## chaoticcar (Jun 12, 2020)

PaulG said:


> SORRY TO HEAR THAT


I do have one left so you only need to half shout 
 Carol


----------



## PaulG (Jun 12, 2020)

chaoticcar said:


> I do have one left so you only need to half shout
> Carol




TOUCHE


----------



## trophywench (Jun 12, 2020)

Ah!  S o R r Y  t O  h E a R  t H a T  t H e N


----------



## trophywench (Jun 12, 2020)

That's really difficult to type by the way.


----------



## Sparkle (Jun 12, 2020)

Ha hahahaha. I haven't worn my hearing aids since l started shielding. There is only my husband here (or should I say hear?) and I don't need to listen to him


----------



## chaoticcar (Jun 12, 2020)

Biggest problem 
What Will it cost for a new one ??.My other disasters have been relatively cheap !
 Carol


----------



## Sparkle (Jun 12, 2020)

I get mine on the NHS


----------



## chaoticcar (Jun 12, 2020)

I got mine on the N H S but they don't automatically replace them for free when you kill them !!


----------



## Sparkle (Jun 12, 2020)

chaoticcar said:


> I got mine on the N H S but they don't automatically replace them for free when you kill them !!


Shame. I thought they might as they must have other patients who have accidents with theirs. I lost one of mine for ages and was going to ask for a replacement. Then I found it attached to the velcro on the back of one of my neck collars.


----------

